# Schrift an Oberfläche anpassen



## bluefighter (6. Januar 2005)

Wie kann ich mit photoshop einen Text an der Oberfläche anpassen ( ich meine nicht den versetzten Filter) mich interessiert wie man den Text z.b. entlang einer über die Tischkante liegenden Tischdecke legen kann! (dass es so aussieht als ob die Schrift über die Tischkante "hängt")


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Januar 2005)

bluefighter hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (dass es so aussieht als ob die Schrift über die Tischkante "hängt")



Hm, das kann ich mir leider nicht so recht vorstellen ... vielleicht kannst du ja ein Beispiel posten.


----------



## bluefighter (6. Januar 2005)

bild habe ich leider keines, du kannst dir das so vorstellen als ob auf einer tischdecke etwas geschrieben steht, und die schrift auf der tischdecke zur hälfte über die tischkante hängt( die schrift macht einen knick)


----------



## McAce (6. Januar 2005)

Wenn du im Genuß von Photoshop CS bist kannst du einen Pfad erstellen der dann so aussieht als würde er von der Tischdecke runterhängen und dann den Text an den Pfad ausrichten

mußt du mal suchen gibt´s soch einigen zu wie hier z.B.

http://www.drweb.de/photoshop/textaufpfad.shtml

Wenn nicht mußt du die Bustaben selber drehen und verschieben


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Januar 2005)

Achso, kein Problem ... die Tischdecke hatte mich nur verwirrt ^^

Ich würde das so lösen: deinen Text schreiben, rastern und die obere Hälfte auswählen. Dann Strg+T drücken um "frei" zu transformieren, Rechtsklick auf den Text und "Neigen" wählen. Nun kannst du die obere Hälfte deines Schriftzugs der Tischkante anpassen. Optional kannst du nun noch den unteren Teil auswählen und anpassen  - aber das hängt natürlich auch von der Perpektive ab.
Falls du runde Kanten bevorzugst, kannst du ja noch einfach mit einem Pinsel nachhelfen


----------



## Terrabug (6. Januar 2005)

So wie diese Uhr(KLICK) ?

Dazu würde ich den Texterstellen, ihn raster und die Ebene die überhängen soll transformieren(auswählen und dann STRG+T)
Dann wählst du neigen aus und bewegst die Seite die nach unten soll(bei der Uhr die Rechte) mit dem mitleren Griffpunkt ziemlich weit nach unten.
Nun nur noch z.B. mit Verflüssigen das ganze ein bisschen "schlabrig" aussehen lassen.

Fertig 


Hoffe das war verständlich



edit : Hups 2 late, Sry


----------

